# Information on Fleetwood wreck



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Can anybody help me with the name of a fishing boat that was wrecked on the channel side of Fleetwood pier late 70's i think,the vessel was stolen in the early hours of one morning from the Jubilee Quay, and ended up running aground near the pier.I'm not quite sure if she was a Grimsby siene netter type vessel.

Tony.


----------



## osta (Feb 27, 2008)

hi i think the vessel in question was named COLLINE think spelling is correct

osta/dave


----------

